
Start local multinode Kubernetes test cluster easily using Docker-in-Docker - ivan4th
https://github.com/Mirantis/kubeadm-dind-cluster
======
ivan4th
Although the project doesn't aim to replace Minikube, it can help a lot if you
work either on Kubernetes itself or a project that extends Kubernetes, or want
to give k8s a quick try. For example, you can start Kubernetes 1.5 cluster
like this:

    
    
      $ wget https://cdn.rawgit.com/Mirantis/kubeadm-dind-cluster/master/fixed/dind-cluster-v1.5.sh
      $ chmod +x dind-cluster-v1.5.sh
      $ ./dind-cluster-v1.5.sh up

------
moondev
Nice!! Does this need a linux host? I know hyperkube tends to want to mount
volumes and wants net=host which dosen't work on osx

~~~
ivan4th
It should work quite well on Mac. Hyperkube runs on inner docker.

~~~
moondev
Is there a way to access NodePort services or ingress controllers? Kubectl
port-forward works great but was hoping for a way to use the other
abstractions

